# UCLA Stuff



## rockstar (May 10, 2007)

I'm so annoyed right now! So they updated my decision status on the site and I got the acceptance letter. It says that I can access the SIR and SLR after registering for a UCLA longon ID. Well I created a new one, but there's no link the the SIR or SLR. 

Can anybody help?


----------



## Jayimess (May 10, 2007)

I'll have to think back.

When you click through from the letter, it should ask for the log-in stuff.  There should be something that says "Update you decision" or something.  On the same menu is "View Financial Aid stuff."

I could only find that page by clicking through the letter, so keep trying.


----------



## rockstar (May 10, 2007)

Thanks... I emailed them for help and they said that Film and Television might not have sent my dossier to them yet and that's why the link doesn't work or doesn't show up. Also got an email from Cecilia Wilmott telling me it'll probably take awhile for Graduate Studies to send me official notification. 

Do you know when school starts officially? I'm researching housing and it would be helpful to know when I need to be down there


----------



## Jayimess (May 10, 2007)

September 24th, sweetie.

I'm leaving Ohio for a cross-country road trip on Aug. 13th so I can get used to the place before school starts though.

I didn't get my letter in the mail for weeks...but I accessed my online stuff pretty quickly.  I don't remember how soon I went to the site.  I'm sure it will be fine.


----------

